# Pimobendan users take note



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I was studying a report from a doctor on pulmonary hypertension and noticed that if you give your dog Pimobendan, you need to give it 1 hour before feeding or 2 hours after feeding as food impairs the absorption of the medication. Just wanted to share this for those who may not be aware.


----------



## almaviva (Jun 12, 2014)

lulu'smom said:


> I was studying a report from a doctor on pulmonary hypertension and noticed that if you give your dog Pimobendan, you need to give it 1 hour before feeding or 2 hours after feeding as food impairs the absorption of the medication. Just wanted to share this for those who may not be aware.


I've had that convo with three cardiologists, two ER vets and my regular vet. They all insist that is no longer true. I have two dogs on Pimobendan. The ER always gives Pimo with food while I didn't. The net is full of the warning but I can't find a doctor that supports it. 

The thing that drives me crazy about Pimo is that it's "chewable." Hard as a rock.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

almaviva said:


> I've had that convo with three cardiologists, two ER vets and my regular vet. They all insist that is no longer true. I have two dogs on Pimobendan. The ER always gives Pimo with food while I didn't. The net is full of the warning but I can't find a doctor that supports it.
> 
> The thing that drives me crazy about Pimo is that it's "chewable." Hard as a rock.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. Now that you say that, what I was reading was from September of 2007. It could very well no longer be true. Then the question would be whether to err on the side of caution. You're right it's hard as a rock! I didn't know it was supposed to be chewable, and the ER vet that gave it to me didn't tell me. I put it in a bit of peanut butter as she expects to get all her meds. lol When I discovered it's chewable I offered it to her, but she stiffed and turned away--back to the peanut butter.


----------



## almaviva (Jun 12, 2014)

lulu'smom said:


> Thanks for the info. Now that you say that, what I was reading was from September of 2007. It could very well no longer be true. Then the question would be whether to err on the side of caution. You're right it's hard as a rock! I didn't know it was supposed to be chewable, and the ER vet that gave it to me didn't tell me. I put it in a bit of peanut butter as she expects to get all her meds. lol When I discovered it's chewable I offered it to her, but she stiffed and turned away--back to the peanut butter.


My boy dog swallows it plain but there's no chewing. Girl dog requires a dressing of cat food. Cat food.  

One of our cardiologists is constantly traveling for education and coming up with new ideas. I know she's informed so I want to trust her. It just makes me nervous when the manufacturer says the opposite! My girl is getting her Pimo with food. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

almaviva said:


> My boy dog swallows it plain but there's no chewing. Girl dog requires a dressing of cat food. Cat food.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


Boys gonna be boys, girls gonna be girls! Haha If it takes cat food--cat food it would be. 

When all this happened, and Lulu wouldn't eat my vet suggested canned cat food. He said many times a dog would eat cat food when they wouldn't eat dog food; which I already knew. I'm very picky, but frankly I would have fed her anything just to get her to eat. 

What does your dogs' weigh, and what is their dose of Pimo? Thankfully Lulu tolerated her first dose that my vet suggested I cut in half of what the ER vet started her on. If she does well for a few days, I will talk to him about upping it.


----------



## almaviva (Jun 12, 2014)

lulu'smom said:


> Boys gonna be boys, girls gonna be girls! Haha If it takes cat food--cat food it would be.
> 
> When all this happened, and Lulu wouldn't eat my vet suggested canned cat food. He said many times a dog would eat cat food when they wouldn't eat dog food; which I already knew. I'm very picky, but frankly I would have fed her anything just to get her to eat.
> 
> What does your dogs' weigh, and what is their dose of Pimo? Thankfully Lulu tolerated her first dose that my vet suggested I cut in half of what the ER vet started her on. If she does well for a few days, I will talk to him about upping it.


Both weigh somewhere in the 4.2 to 4.6 lbs range. Up and down. The ER weighs them heavier than anyone else. 

Pimo 1.25 mg from Costco ($35 less!).

Boy gets a 1/2 tab twice a day.
Girl gets a 1/2 tab three times a day. 

Girl's on seven meds currently. Boy's just got Pimo.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

almaviva said:


> Both weigh somewhere in the 4.2 to 4.6 lbs range. Up and down. The ER weighs them heavier than anyone else.
> 
> Pimo 1.25 mg from Costco ($35 less!).
> 
> ...


Thank you. This helps me compare. Lulu is down to 5.3 lbs but I'm hoping she will work her way back to 5.7ish. She was 5.11 when this happened the end of June and has lost several oz. She was given Pimo 1.25--1/2 tab twice a day. I started her yesterday with 1/4 tab twice a day. My prayers were answered because she did so good! Great appetite and no upset stomach. I went ahead today and gave her 1/2 tab twice today and thankfully she has done great! I'm beyond thrilled!


----------



## almaviva (Jun 12, 2014)

lulu'smom said:


> Thank you. This helps me compare. Lulu is down to 5.3 lbs but I'm hoping she will work her way back to 5.7ish. She was 5.11 when this happened the end of June and has lost several oz. She was given Pimo 1.25--1/2 tab twice a day. I started her yesterday with 1/4 tab twice a day. My prayers were answered because she did so good! Great appetite and no upset stomach. I went ahead today and gave her 1/2 tab twice today and thankfully she has done great! I'm beyond thrilled!


So happy for you. Inappetence freaked me out more than syncope. Metronidazole, for a week, brought back her appetite and made pill taking so much easier. I hope everything works out for you two.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

